# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγά για επώαση!

## ggamb

Καλησπέρα σας! Τον περασμένο χρόνο κατασκεύασα μιά κλωσομηχανή για δοκιμή την πρώτη φορά που την χρησιμοποίησα έβαλα διάφορα αυγά που βρήκα απο γείτονες γιατι δεν είχα κόκορα! Την δευτερη φορά έβαλα απο τις κότες που έβγαλα αλλα τα κοτόπουλα είναι μικρά! μάλον κατάγονται απο κότες αυγοπαραγωγής! Η ερώτηση μου λοιπόν και ο λόγος που ανοίγω αυτό το post είναι: Πού μπορώ να βρώ αυγά απο κοτόπουλα κρεατοπαραγωγής ή διπλής κατεύθηνσης? Αν η απάντηση δεν επιτρέπετε να δωθεί εδώ στείλτε μου pm όποιος ξέρει!

----------

